# Palmen



## kwoddel (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo
Wer kann mir Adressen auf Bezug von Palmen (Hanfpalmen usw.) geben?? Suche eine Palme mit mind. 2m Stammhöhe


----------



## Thorsten (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*



			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ........ (Hanfpalmen usw.)




......er nun wieder.......


----------



## karsten. (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

probier´s mal hier !


[DLMURL="http://www.stammheim4ever.de/hanf-samen-gras-samen/cannabis-samen-kaufen-bestellen.html"]
aber ich weiss nicht[/DLMURL] , PALMEN ?


----------



## kwoddel (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

   oder kann man daraus keine Tüte drehen ???   





     :schizo DANKE THORSTEN  :schizo :schizo


DANKE KARSTEN!!!


Also ihr beiden seit vorgemerkt


----------



## Dodi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Frank!

Schau doch mal bei 3 2 1 und such Dir eine *kräftige* aus! - "Nachgeschmissen" bekommst Du die nirgends, aber man sollte schon auf den Wuchs achten - einige sind einfach zu dünn, das spricht für schnelle Aufzucht unter Glas, damit wirste im Garten nicht viel Freude haben.
Wir haben auch so einiges an Palmen von dort.
Wenn Du Dir mit Preis und Aussehen nicht sicher bist, stell den Link hier ein - oder rufe an! Prüfe dann gerne, ob das Angebot ok. ist.

Ab und zu haben auch gut sortierte Pflanzencenter schöne Palmen zu günstigen Preisen!


----------



## bonsai (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

Moin Kwoddel

probier's mal hier:



Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Birkauer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo!
Ich bestelle hier:
http://www.palmeperpaket.de/
Schau mal rein.


----------



## KamiSchami (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

hi, ich ziehe mir gerade welche unterm mini gewächshaus mit heizung. wachsen echt gut da. gruss kami


----------



## Roland (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Frank,

ich habe meine hier bestellt:
www.Bonjo-Versand.de


----------



## Uli (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

hallo roland,
da ich ja weiß das du dich mit pflanzen auskennst,habe ich auch gleich mal eine frage an dich.ist die pflanze im vordergrund winterhart?sieht fuer mich aehnlich aus wie deine die du eingestellt hast.habe die vor ein paar wochen geschenkt bekommen und weiß da nichts drüber.
gruß uli


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

Ich dachte immer, Hanfanbau ist hier bei uns verboten?!  

So, wie ich das gesichtelt habe, ist 
Armin als Gärtnermeister - und
Dodi als Palmentante genau dein Ansprechpartner.

Wenn ich mich irre, dann erschlagt mich ruhig :


----------



## Uli (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

hallo thomas,
ich freue mich natuerlich auch über deren antwort.beim roland weiß ich aber das er sich mit pflanzen sehr gut auskennt,deshalb habe ich ihn angesprochen.
gruß uli


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

Roland hat doch gar keine von den tollen Palmen mehr  

Die stehen doch jetzt alle bei mir im Vorgarten;- er weiß es nur noch nicht;- denn er schläft noch :


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

Moin Uli!

Also, die Palme, die Du da hast könnte eine Trachycarpus fortunai sein, es gibt da noch versch. Unterarten, aber am häufigsten wird die "fortunai" verkauft.

Die ist winterhart - aber noch nicht in der Größe, in der Du sie besitzt. Du müsstest sie noch einige Jahre im Kübel lassen und erst einmal kühl aber frostfrei überwintern (wobei sie einige wenige Grade unter Null bereits vertragen wird).

Ab einer Stammhöhe von ca. 50-60 cm würde ich es dann wagen, die Palme auszupflanzen, und zwar im Frühjahr, damit die Palme den ganzen Sommer Zeit hat, Wurzeln auszubilden. In der ersten Zeit gut gießen und auch Dünger nicht vergessen.

Im Winter die Palmenwedel am besten alle nach oben nehmen und zusammenbinden, so ist das Palmenherz geschützt.

Viel Spaß mit der Palme!

...und wenn sie dann erstmal so aussieht:


----------



## kwoddel (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo
Danke nochmals für die ganzen Tips    




aber ...................................... leider noch immer nichts gefunden, was mein Cheffe zulässt  


werde weitersuchen auch kleinere!!!!!


----------



## CityCobra (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Ab einer Stammhöhe von ca. 50-60 cm würde ich es dann wagen, die Palme auszupflanzen, und zwar im Frühjahr, damit die Palme den ganzen Sommer Zeit hat, Wurzeln auszubilden. In der ersten Zeit gut gießen und auch Dünger nicht vergessen.
> 
> Im Winter die Palmenwedel am besten alle nach oben nehmen und zusammenbinden, so ist das Palmenherz geschützt.


Aloha! 

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage passend zum Thema -
Auf unserer Terrasse stehen zwei dieser Palmen in Kübeln.
Die Stammhöhe beider Hanfpalmen beträgt mittlerweile schon mind. 50-60 cm., und da wir in rund 3 Wochen unseren Garten kpl. neu gestalten werden, wollte ich bei dieser Gelegenheit die Palmen in den Boden setzen, damit ich sie im kommenden Winter zumindest im Wurzelbereich nicht mehr gegen Frost schützen muss.
Nun lese ich, dass Du schreibst es wäre besser die Palmen erst im Frühjahr ein Boden zu pflanzen aufgrund der Wurzelbildung.
Soll ich aus diesem Grund dann noch bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten, oder könnte ich es doch riskieren die Palmen schon im September einzupflanzen?
Allerdings wollte ich das Risiko möglichst klein halten das mir die Palmen dabei eingehen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!  

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## goldfisch (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,

laut literatur wächst t. fortunei bis 10 Grad Bodentemperatur, dürfte also noch anwachsen. 

Meine Palmen:  3 x T. fortunei normal und 4x var. Wagner, Chamaerops humilis als 3 Tuff und 1 x Jubaea chilensis habe vorsichtshalber immer zeitig (dieses Jahr bereits im März, sonst April) gepflanzt. Ich verwende immer Jungpflanzen, welche vollständig Wedel oder Fieder gebildet haben, aber noch keinen Stamm haben. So kann sich der Habitus am Pflanzstandort bilden. Die neuen Blätter wachsen dann mit dem Wind und werden nicht so gezaust.

Die älteste Palme wurde vor 5 Jahren ausgepflanzt. Winterschutz habe ich noch nie angebracht. Bei entsprechenden Wetterbericht (Einbruch kontinentaler Luftmassen würde ich aber bestimmt handeln)

Nicht angewachsen ist dieses Jahr eine serenoa repens.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## kwoddel (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo
Von wo bezieht ihr eure Palmen? Wäre für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## goldfisch (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Kwoddel,
google mal nach dem Palmenmann.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Armin (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hy,

Trachycarpus bekomme ich hier am Großmarkt oder direkt aus Italien.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Marc,

von mir noch der Hinweis... lass es sein, die fortunai jetzt noch einzupflanzen. Es ist zu spät. Dafür nächstes Frühjahr rechtzeitig. Natürlich könnte es gut gehen.. aber Risiko ist immer dabei.

Dodi und ich kultivieren nunmehr seit fast 30 Jahren Palmen etc. und wir haben genug Lehrgeld bezahlt. 

@ Frank. Große Palmen zu vernünftigen Preisen.. frag im Gartencenter und lasse sie Dir dort besorgen... wenn der Preis stimmt. Ansonsten sag mir genau was Du brauchst und ich suche Dir was raus.


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Servus Freunde der mediterrane Pflanzen

Hier eine Quelle  

Allerdings in Österreich, nahe Wien, ob er versendet  

Nur so als Tipp und Anregung, was alles so den Winter übersteht


----------



## CityCobra (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*



__ goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> google mal nach dem Palmenmann.


Vielen Dank für den Tipp!  
Der ist sogar ganz in meiner Nähe um evtl. Pflanzen direkt selber dort abholen zu können. 
Habe gerade mal in der Rubrik der winterharten Palmen geschaut, und da gibt es ja reichlich Auswahl:  

http://shop.palmenmann.de/index.php/cat/c7_Palmen-winterhart.html


----------



## Armin (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Ahoi,

hier ist auch noch eine gute Quelle :

http://www.flora-toskana.de/onlineshop2/index.php?cPath=819

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi,

eigentlich wollte ich nix mehr dazu sagen: ...aber...

Dann gebt mal viel Geld aus, kauft diese Palmen bei all diesen Händlern...pflanzt sie ein....



....und räumt im nächsten Frühjahr die Leichen weg.

So etwas nennt man Geldvernichtungsmaschine.

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Armin (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hy Jo,

du hast eigentlich vollkommen Recht mit der >Herbstpflanzung. Davon sollte man bei mediterranen Pflanzen schon absehen. Zur Not kann man die Palmen aber mit Strohmatten und Strohfüllung, sowie Reisigabdeckung vor allzu starken Frösten schützen, wenn es denn sein muss.

Die Einkaufsquellen kann man ja auch erst im Frühjahr nutzen. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## hoffisoft (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

hei 


hier mal 2 von meinen ganzen nachzuchten






gruß


----------



## CityCobra (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Aloha!

Ich hatte ja aufgrund Eurer Ratschläge vorgehabt meine beiden chinesischen Hanfpalmen nicht mehr aus den Töpfen in den Boden zu pflanzen, aber mein Galabauer meinte das wäre kein Problem und will nun am Weekend die Palmen zusammen mit meiner kompletten neuen Gartenbepflanzung mit einbuddeln.
Hatte Ihn zwar darauf hingewiesen das ich Bedenken habe das es die Palmen evtl. nicht überleben könnten wegen mangelnder Wurzelbildung, aber er wiegelte nur aber das ich mir keine Sorgen machen müsste.
Sollten die Palmen diese Aktion nicht überleben, kann ich den Mann dann dafür haftbar machen?
Schließlich waren die Palmen nicht gerade billig.
Sollte es tatsächlich funktionieren, wäre es mir natürlich lieber um die Palmen endlich auch den Töpfen zu bekommen die ich schon vor dem letzten Winter dick mit Luftpolsterfolie eingewickelt hatte, und zusätzlich auf Styropor gestellt habe als Schutz vor Bodenfrost.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Marc,

ich verstehe es so, daß Du die Palmen letzten Winter dick eingepackt und geschützt draußen überwintert hast.
Wenn dies so ist, kannst Du sie natürlich auch noch einpflanzen. Bitte keine Wurzeln kaputtmachen und auch kommenden Winter noch etwas im Wurzelbereich u. ein kleines Stück am Stamm abdecken. Anwachsen werden die natürlich nicht mehr, wachsen sie im Winter im Topf ja auch nicht weiter, aber es sollte nach meiner Meinung trotzdem keine Verluste geben. Im Grunde ist es so, daß die Trachys in diesem Fall eingebuddelt sogar geschützter stehen wie im Topf.
Den Galabauer wirst Du bei Schäden leider nicht haftbar machen können. Es ist Deine freie Entscheidung und Dein Risiko (und Dein Geld) wenn er sie auspflanzt...

...aber wird schon gut gehen. Nach Deiner Beschreibung sind die abgehärtet genug und ich denke mal auch groß genug.


----------



## goldfisch (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,

so spät habe ich noch nie eine Südpflanze ausgesetzt. Hat Dein Gärtner mit sowas Erfahrung ? Frisch ausgeplanzt ist sicher die Nässe das größerere Problem als Kälte.

Allerdings finde ich Deine Palmen mit Erdschluss auch sicherer aufgehoben als auf einer Styroporplatte.

Zum Winterwachstum. Im letzten Winter sind zumindest bei Trachycarpus immer mal zwischendurch der Speer nachgeschoben. Das macht mir eigentlich die meisten Sorgen, das dieser sicher nicht ausgehärtete Ausstrieb Schaden nimmt, wenns dann mal doch zwei drei Frostage hintereinander gibt.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## CityCobra (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Aloha
vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!  
Meine beiden Palmen sind seit gestern eingepflanzt.
Hier mal ein paar "Beweisfotos":
So klein sind sie ja nicht mehr, aber sollte die die Blätter vor dem Winter zur Sicherheit zusammenbinden und mit Luftpolsterfolie etc. vor Frost und Kälte zusätzlich schützen, oder wäre das nicht notwendig?

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Marc,

ok, daß Du sie noch eingepflanzt hast.
Für den ersten Winter würde ich folgendes machen:

Über dem Wurzelbereich Laub anhäufeln u. Erde drüber, damit das Laub nicht wegfliegt. Ist insbes. dann nötig wenn noch so Luftwurzeln (syn.) aus dem Boden ragen. Tatsächlich sind Trachys im Wurzelbereich am empfindlichsten und nicht am Laub. Alternativ kannst Du auch ein bißchen Luftpolsterfolie nehmen.

Die Blätter würde ich vorsichtshalber etwas zusammenbinden (so Spanngurte aus dem Baumarkt) u. ggf. Jutesack oder Kartoffelsack o.ä. drum. Ist eigentlich nur wichtig, wenn es zuviel schneit, damit die Blätter nicht abbrechen. Wichtig ist aber unbedingt etwas luftdurchlässiges nehmen und keine Folie. Unter der Folie entwickelt sich Staunässe, die garantiert die schönste und größte Trachy umbringen kann. (Diese leidvolle Erfahrung musste ich leider am Anfang auch machen.) Mit Frost hat die Trachy die wenigsten Probleme. Auch bei PLZ 46 sind die Fröste ja nicht so stark. Meine größte Trachy ist mittlerweile fast 4 Meter und die habe ich alle nie abgedeckt, aber dies ist dann mein Risiko. Am Anfang würde ich etwas vorsichtiger sein.



Wenn noch Fragen sind... melden.


----------



## CityCobra (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Für den ersten Winter würde ich folgendes machen:
> 
> Die Blätter würde ich vorsichtshalber etwas zusammenbinden (so Spanngurte aus dem Baumarkt) u. ggf. Jutesack oder Kartoffelsack o.ä. drum. Ist eigentlich nur wichtig, wenn es zuviel schneit, damit die Blätter nicht abbrechen. Wichtig ist aber unbedingt etwas luftdurchlässiges nehmen und keine Folie.


Servus!

Ich habe meinen Garten vor einigen Tagen winterfest gemacht, es aber versäumt die Blätter der Palmen zusammen zu binden.
Als dann der erste Schnee kam hingen die dann doch plötzlich etwas tief. :shock
Ist scheinbar nicht viel passiert und ich habe den Schnee dann vorsichtig von den Blättern gewischt, aber ich muss jetzt was tun damit den Palmen nichts passiert und diese heil durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## lambojaeger (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi,

hier ist eine super Website, bei der man allerlei exotisches in puncto Pflanzen bestellen kann.
www.palmenmann.de

Wir haben schon für größere Events Ware von dort bekommen und waren immer zufrieden.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## newman71 (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Guten Morgen,
Ihr habt Euch hier ausführlichst über Trachycarpus ausgelassen.   
Wie sieht's denn im Vergleich dazu mit einer Washingtonia robusta aus ??
Habe mir im Frühjahr 2008 zwei geholt und möchte die nächstes Frühjahr aussetzen. (natürlich im Garten und nicht an der Straße  ).

Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben??
 
Uwe


----------



## Boldi (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Uwe,

mit einer ausgepflanzten Washingtonia robusta tust Du Dir keinen Gefallen !!
Frostfest nur bis -5 Grad, die Blattschädigung beginnt bereits bei - 3 Grad.
Die Palme ist auch äußerst anfällig für Schimmel. Ich habe seit 2005  4 Wasys ausgepflanzt und bringe sie nur mit großem Aufwand (heizen,Belüftung) mehr oder weniger durch den Winter. Ich halte meinen Auspflanzversuch "Washingtonia R." für gescheitert.


----------



## newman71 (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

... aber eigentlich wurden die mir als besonders robust(a) empfohlen und verkauft. Bis - 17 °C steht auf dem Etikett.
Das mit dem Schimmel kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe im letzten Herbst bereits ein W.R. überwintern wollen und sie vorsorglich in Luftpolsterfolie gehüllt. Na, ja..... im Januar wars dann ne Pilzfarm. Ich dachte jetzt, wenn ich die in Kokosgewebe hülle und mit Reisig befülle gehts besser. Und jetzt kommt der niederschmetternde Kommentar von Boldi...


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Moin,



			
				newman71 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und jetzt kommt der niederschmetternde Kommentar von Boldi...


 
...den ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung nur bestätigen kann.

Es dürfte sich ja wohl auch allmählich herumgesprochen haben, mit welchen betrügerischen Methoden (oder vieleicht auch Unwissen und/oder Dummheit) Händler versuchen ihre Ware an den Mann zu bringen.

Waschi bitte nur im Topf halten, alles andere ist auch für Profis jedesmal nur ein Abenteuer mit oft genug "tödlichem" Ausgang.


----------



## Caipirinha (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi,

ich hänge mich als Unwissende hier mal an die Frage dran.

Ich möchte mindestens zwei winterharte Hanfpalmen im Frühjahr einpflanzen, habe schon bei palmenperpaket und beim Palmenmann geschaut.
Stimmt es wirklich, dass diese Palmen ca. 30 cm im Jahr wachsen?Muss man irgendetwas Spezielles beachten? Eine Höhe von 160cm müsste doch ausreichen, oder was sagt ihr?
DANKE

Gruss,
Alex


----------



## goldfisch (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Alex,
nach 2-3 jahren am Standort wachsen sie sehr schnell. Ich habe bisher alle meine Palmen (Trachycarpus, Chamaerops und Jubaea) klein ausgepflanzt. Dadurch können sie ihren Habitus am Standort ausbilden.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Caipirinha (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Danke Jürgen, aber was bezeichnest Du als klein?Ich hatte schon an mindestens 1.60cm gedacht, damit der Garten nicht zu "neu" aussieht.

VG,
Alex


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Alex,

mit der Größe von 1,6 m. bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.

Beachte jedoch bitte folgendes: Kaufe keine "Streichhölzer" bei 1-2-3. Achte darauf nur gesunde und kräftige Pflanzen mit wirklich dickem Stamm zu kaufen. Auch wenn diese etwas teurer sind hast Du mehr davon. Streichhölzer haben nun mal keine lange Lebensdauer. Beim "palmenmann" bist Du gut beraten, da habe ich auch schon einiges gekauft und nie Ärger gehabt.

Mit dem jährlichem Zuwachs von 30 cm. ist dies so eine Sache. Gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß Du die ersten Jahre vielleicht 10-15 cm. und dann 20 cm. erreichst... mehr nicht.. (über den ganz großen Daumen). 
Glaube einfach keinem Verkäufer .

Was sonst noch zu beachten ist, steht eigentlich schon in diesem Thread.

Von "kleinen" Palmen muß ich grundsätzlich abraten. Ich habe nun schon Palmen *jeder* Art, Bananen, Yuccas, Agaven, Kakteen usw. seit über 30 Jahren im Garten und mehr als genug "Lehrgeld" für diese ach so "winterharten" Pflanzen bezahlt. Mit den "kleinen" geht vielleicht mal ein Jahr gut und dann kommt wieder Exitus. Auf Dauer kommt Dich dies teurer, wie einmal eine richtige, vernünftige Pflanze zu kaufen.


----------



## Caipirinha (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo jo,

da bin ich erleichert, dass Du den "Palmenmann" empfiehlst. Habe schon ein paar mal auf seiner HP gestöbert und finde so einiges, was ich gerne hätte.

Ich fahre zwar immerhin noch 1,5 Stunden bis dorthin aber mir ist wohler, wenn ich die Pflanzen vor Ort aussuchen kann. Schliesslich sind die Guten ja nicht ganz billig.
Ausser Palmen benötige ich noch jede Menge andere Pflanzen, da der Garten komplett neu gestalltet wird, so mediteran wie möglich.
Also lohnt sich die Fahrt.

Du scheinst ja wirklich ein Fachmann zu sein, was solche Pflanzen betrifft.
Hut ab vor Deinem Garten.

VG,
Alex


----------



## goldfisch (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Alex,
die Palme habe vor 5 Jahren in einer Größe von ca 30-40 cm ausgepflanzt. Die Blätter waren schon vollständig als Wedel ausgebildet. Damals habe ich sie bei uns im Baumarkt gekauft. Den "Palmenmann" kann ich auch empfehlen. mfg Jürgen


----------



## CityCobra (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo nochmal!

Evtl. hatten wir die Frage ja schon, aber ich würde gerne wissen ob es normal ist das die Blätter im Winter und bei dem Frost so dunkelgrün gefärbt sind, oder muss ich mir Sorgen um meine Palmen machen? 
Wie schon erwähnt wurden diese ja noch vor dem Winter in den Boden gepflanzt, nur hoffe ich das sie den Winter heil überstehen.
Schließlich hatten wir einige Tage Temperaturen von ca. 13 Grad Minus.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (15. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Marc,

so "dunkelgrün gefärbt" kann ich mir leider nichts drunter vorstellen und kenne ich auch nicht.
Kannst Du mal ein Detailfoto (natürlich möglichst farbgetreu) einstellen ??

Dann sehn wir weiter...


----------



## Boldi (15. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,

wenn sich die Wedel bei Frost von hellgrün ins dunkelgrüne verfärben, spricht mann von Verglasungen. Insofern die Wedel nicht mehr als -8 bis -10° aushalten musten, normalisiert sich das wieder nach dem Auftauen. Unterhalb der Schädigungsgrenze kann die Palme so wochenlang überleben. Wenn Du das testen willst, nimm ein Blatt zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und drücke einen Moment zusammen. Wird diese Stelle wieder hellgrün, ist alles gut. Wenn nicht, hast Du zumindest Blattschäden zu erwarten. Je nach Temperatur sind dann leichte (-10-13°), mittlere (-13bis -16°) oder schwere Schäden (Totalverlust der Wedel) zu erwarten. Diese Werte beziehen sich auf eine Hanfpalme.
Leider haben Deutschland alle Exotengärtner diesen Winter mit Verlusten zu rechnen (ich auch), sch....Extremwinter.


----------



## CityCobra (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> so "dunkelgrün gefärbt" kann ich mir leider nichts drunter vorstellen und kenne ich auch nicht.
> Kannst Du mal ein Detailfoto (natürlich möglichst farbgetreu) einstellen ??


Hallo,

hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder meiner Palmen:
Ist dieser Zustand nun normal und mache ich umsonst Sorgen, oder werden die Palmen den Winter nicht überleben?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Marc,

ich dachte bisher, Deine Palmen wären größer.
Nach den Fotos zu urteilen, haben die Palmen deutliche Frostschäden. Die überwiegende Anzahl der Blätter hat es wohl hinter sich. Man sieht es an der "braunen" Färbung. 
Die Frage ist nur, ob das Herz der Pflanze (meine den Austrieb) auch geschädigt ist. Muss nicht unbedingt auch sein.
Ich würde, wenn es wieder wärmer wird, die kaputten Wedel abschneiden und dann hilft nur noch abwarten.
Ich sehe übrigens keine "dunkelgrünen" Blätter. Bei Kälte ziehen sich die Blätter etwas zusammen, damit sie der Kälte nicht so viel Angriffsfläche bieten. Dies ist hier eindeutig der Fall und heißt nicht, daß diese Blätter alle kaputt sind. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, sind jedoch viele Wedel braun. Diese dann im Frühjahr abschneiden.
Vielleicht waren die Palmen noch nicht genügend abgehärtet... wäre echt schade.
Ich habe keinerlei Verluste zu beklagen. Meine Trachys sehen aus, wie jeden anderen Winter auch.. toi toi.


----------



## Boldi (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,

sieht leider nach mind. totalem Blattverlust aus, wenn nicht sogar tot. Um solche Schäden zu vermeiden, bindet man die Wedel zusammen und bei Temps ab - 10° wird mit einem Schutzvlies umwickelt sowie eine Mulchschicht um den Wurzelballen. Hast Du aber offentsichtlich nicht gemacht. Im Mai wirst Du wissen, ob die Trachy`s  nochmal austreiben oder es hinter sich haben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Wir haben eine Palme im Wohnzimmer, die im Sommer immer nach draussen kommt. Sie zeigt aber auch diese Braunfärbung an einigen Blättern, am Frost kann das ja nicht liegen, an was aber dann ?


----------



## Caipirinha (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

hallo uwe,

meine palme im wohnzimmer hat das gleiche problem. 
ich nehme an, dass das verhältnis von temperatur und licht nicht stimmt, zumindest bei mir.
bei mir ist es den ganzen tag ziemlich warm, aber dunkel, da ich thermovorhänge habe, die ich auch tagsüber vor der balkontüre hatte.
nun mache ich die vorhänge auf und es geht ihr langsam etwas besser.
oder hast du vielleicht zu oft gegossen?

LG


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Uwe,

...dies ist dann ganz normaler Winter-Verschleiss.
Im Winter haben die meisten Pflanzen Probleme mit trockener Luft, werden zuviel (seltener zuwenig) gegossen und entledigen sich dann ihrer überflüssigen Blätter.
Hinzu kommt natürlich auch noch, daß die Pflanzen im Haus zuwenig Licht bekommen.
Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken drum machen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Ahhh Prima Danke,
die neuen Triebe in der Mitte sehe auch ganz normal aus  

Die Palme ist schon im vierten Jahr, darum hänge ich ein bisschen an ihr


----------



## lambojaeger (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi,

bei uns kommen die braunen Blätter eigentlich nur an der Seite, die direkt am großen Terassenfenster (Südseite) steht. Wenn die Palme 50 cm von der Scheibe entfernt steht passiert nichts. Ich denke, es sind Verbrennungen durch die Lichtbündelung der Scheibe.

LG Thomas


----------



## CityCobra (2. März 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo!

Ich mache mir immer noch Sorgen wegen meiner Palmen.
Wenn ich nur wüsste ob sie den Winter überlebt haben. 
Ab welcher Jahreszeit müssten denn neue Blätter austreiben, bzw. die Blätter grün werden?
Zumindest unsere Krokusse schießen schon aus dem Boden, und wir haben zur Zeit über 10 Grad.
Am Mittwoch soll es schon bis zu 13 Grad werden.


----------



## goldfisch (3. März 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,
lass Deinen Palmen zeit. Ich habe an meinen Palmen von 30 bis 100 % Blattschäden. Drei treiben inzwischen (vertrocknete) Mittelblätter nach.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen E (9. März 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Palmenfreunde,

macht es Sinn, kleinere Hanfpalmen im Topf jetzt schon zum Abhärten nach draußen zu stellen?
Der strenge Frost wird ja wohl vorbei sein.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. März 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Jürgen,

...kannst Du natürlich schon rausstellen.
Wegen ein bißchen Minus-Temperaturen brauchste Dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Diss können die ab.
Bei mir sind sogar eigene Ableger aus den Früchten vom letzten Jahr durch den Winter gekommen.. wohlgemerkt draußen !!


----------



## Vera44 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe auch schon eine Palme rausgestellt. Sie steht an einem Platz am Teich wo sie die meiste Sonne abbekommt. Den __ Oleander ( angeblich frosthart bis
- 10° ) habe ich auf der Terrasse an einen geschützten Platz gestellt. Wenn die Sonne scheint ziehe ich ihn einfach vor. Die kleineren Palmen habe ich vom Winterschutz befreit, stehen aber noch im Gartenhaus. Vorsichtshalber! Die sind erst 50 cm groß - oder besser gesagt klein!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. März 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Vera,

kannst Du auch ruhig rausstellen, die können dies auf jeden Fall ab.

Aber denke dran mit der Sonne.... Palmen und andere Pflanzen können auch Sonnenbrand bekommen !!
Klingt vielleicht blöd bei dem bißchen Sonne, welches wir jetzt haben, aber einige Pflanzen reagieren da ganz schön heftig drauf.

Besser ist, langsam, so ein paar Tage lang, erstmal an die Sonne zu gewöhnen. Gilt natürlich auch für andere Kübelpflanzen, wenn man die wieder in den Garten entläßt.


----------



## Vera44 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Jo!
Werde Deinen Rat befolgen! Bei uns sind es zur Zeit 6 Grad. Aber es hat heute schon ein paar mal gehagelt. Wiederlich! Die Zwerge werde ich dann am WE auch rausstellen. Übrigens - von den Babybananen hat wahrscheinlich nur eine überlebt. Ich hatte sie ja im kühlen Gästezimmer. Eine hat trotz der kühlen Temperatur ein neues Blatt bekommen. Die andere zieht total vertrocknet aus.
Ich glaube nicht dass sie zu retten ist. Die sieht eher tot aus.
Toll mit Deinem Palmennachwuchs!


----------



## CityCobra (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Servus!

Bei meinen beiden Palmen tut sich immer noch nichts.
Habe gehört das die erst bei Temperaturen ab ca. 15 Grad anfangen zu wachsen.
Stimmt das, und ab wann müssten neue Triebe zu sehen sein die aus der Mitte nachwachsen?
Wir haben nun seit einigen Tagen Temperaturen über 15 Grad, oder dauert es und ich muss mehr Geduld haben?
Habe echt Bedenken das meine Palmen im harten Winter kaputt gefroren sind. :?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Boldi (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,

wie sehen denn Deine Hanfpalmen zur Zeit aus, ist da überhaupt noch was grünes zu sehen ??

Meine 12 wachsen schon seit 4 Wochen wieder.
Zieh doch mal an den Mittelspeeren, wenn Du sie rausziehen kannst, ist leider das "herz" beschädigt. Dann hilft nur noch abdecken (die Wachstumsöffnung vor Regen schützen) und hoffen. Wenn sie dann nochmal wiederkommen wird es mit Sicherheit erst Juni/July sein.


----------



## Wolfgang (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Frank
Frohe Ostern
wer hat dich denn auf die Palme gebracht 
und dann noch so hoch


----------



## CityCobra (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



Boldi schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> wie sehen denn Deine Hanfpalmen zur Zeit aus, ist da überhaupt noch was grünes zu sehen ??


Servus!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand der Palmen:
Was meint Ihr, gibt es noch Hoffnung? :?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Dodi (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,

oh, wie schade, die sehen ja wirklich nicht gut aus! 

Hast Du mal - wie Martin angeregt hat - an den sog. Mittelspeeren, d. h. das neueste Blatt, was kommt und noch zusammengefaltet ist, gezogen?

Am ehesten glaube ich noch an die Palme, die auf dem letzten Foto zu sehen ist, da meine ich, noch etwas grünes in der Mitte erkennen zu können.

Vielleicht meldet sich Martin oder auch Jo hier noch einmal?


----------



## CityCobra (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hast Du mal - wie Martin angeregt hat - an den sog. Mittelspeeren, d. h. das neueste Blatt, was kommt und noch zusammengefaltet ist, gezogen?


Ich hatte das Ding schon in der Hand, hatte mich dann aber ehrlich gesagt nicht getraut daran zu ziehen. :?



Dodi schrieb:


> Vielleicht meldet sich Martin oder auch Jo hier noch einmal?


Ich hoffe das sich mindestens einer der Experten an dieser Stelle meldet. 
Hoffentlich gibt es noch Hoffnung.


----------



## wasserm (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo,gebe doch mal "der palmenmann"bei Google ein.Der hat eine riesige Auswahl an winterharten Pflanzen.Er hat seine Gewächshäuser in Castrop-Rauxel.Ist ja nicht so weit von dir,und es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall die zu besichtigen.
   Gruss ausHaltern am See.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Marc,

das sieht echt nicht gerade sehr hoffnungsvoll aus.
Ziehe trotzdem mal an dem "Speer"; da kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen. Es geht hier nur noch um "entweder oder".

Wenn der Speer raus geht, hilft nur noch den Kopf der Pflanze trocken halten, damit nicht Feuchtigkeit reinkommt bzw. ggf. mit Chinosol pudern. Danach bleibt nur noch abwarten... und dies kann Monate dauern, falls sich überhaupt noch was tut.

Schade, tut mir echt leid um die Pflanzen..


----------



## goldfisch (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,

an den Blattansetzen sieht man noch etwas grün. Aber wass ist das Grüne am Stamm ? __ Moos, Algen ? 

Ansonsten: Geduld ist die Tugend der Gärtnerei.

Meine Hanfpalmen haben alle mehr oder wenig den erfrorrene Mittelspeer nachgeschoben, dafür sind allerdings einige Seitenblätter braun geworden, die auch noch etwas grün waren.

Bei den Yuccas zeigen sich erst jetzt die Winterschäden. Die Keulenlilien sind bis zu Boden weg. Diese treiben aber erfahrungsgemäss wieder aus. Cycas und Baumfarn ebenfalls totaler Blattverlust. Die Jubea sieht so aus wie Deine Hanfpalme. Bei meinen drei Zwergpalmen konnte ich den Speer ziehen. Eine bekommt aber einen neuen. Die __ Kamelien von totalen Blattverlust bis ohne Schaden. Die Feigen wollen auch nicht so recht treiben.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## CityCobra (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> an den Blattansätzen sieht man noch etwas grün.


Aloha!

Ist das jetzt ein gutes Zeichen? 
Ich habe heute die Blätter die kpl. vertrocknet waren abgeschnitten, einige haben aber noch wie schon von Dir bemerkt grüne Ansätze die vom Stamm abzweigen.
Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben.
Ich werde also noch eine Zeit lang warten, wenn aber in 1 - 2 Monaten immer noch nichts davon zu erkennen ist das da noch was wächst, werden wohl neue Palmen fällig.
Evtl. fahre ich dann mal beim Palmenmann vorbei.


----------



## goldfisch (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,
den grünen Stielen kann die Pflanze noch Nährstoffe entnehmen. Was richtig braun ist kann weg.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## CityCobra (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Update:

Ich habe mich jetzt mal getraut und an der kleineren Palme an dem Schwert gezogen.
Genauer gesagt waren es zwei, und die gingen raus wie Butter. :?
So wie es aussieht besteht wahrscheinlich kaum noch Hoffnung, und bei der größeren Palme ist Ihr Schicksal auch ungewiss... 

Ich überlege nun ob ich neue Palmen besorgen soll, den ich möchte nicht wochen- oder monatelang kranke Palmen schauen müssen.
Ist wirklich ein trostloser Anblick! 

*Frage:*
Wäre jetzt ein idealer Zeitpunkt zum Kauf und einpflanzen von Palmen?
Welche Mindestgröße sollte man wählen, damit die Gefahr möglichst gering ist das sie den nächsten Winter unbeschadet überstehen?
Gibt es sonst noch etwas beim bzw. vor dem Kauf zu beachten?

Ich habe gerade kurz auf die Seite vom Palmenmann in Castrop Rauxel geschaut, und die haben noch anderen interessante winterharte Pflanzen die in einen mediterranen Garten optisch passen würden.
Könnt Ihr da noch irgendein Grünzeugs empfehlen?
Evtl. fahre ich Morgen oder Anfang nächster Woche mal beim Palmenmann vorbei, dürfte aber ein teurer Spaß werden - Leider!


----------



## Boldi (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,

die Palme ist vielleicht noch nicht tot, wichtig ist jetzt, das da Luft rankommt.
Mache das bei den anderen Palmen auch noch. Stecke einen Zollstock in die Öffnug und messe wie tief du reinkommst. Wiederhole das in 14 Tagen, hast Du eine Differenz, schiebt die Palme gesundes Gewebe nach und sie lebt !!!!
Wenn nicht, Kompost und zum Palmenmann (gute Ware). Beste Auspflanzgröße bei trachys ist 30-60cm Stammhöhe.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



Boldi schrieb:


> Mache das bei den anderen Palmen auch noch.


Habe ja nur insgesamt 2 Stück.
Bei der größeren Palme scheinen die Schwerter sich nicht rausziehen zu lassen.
Wahrscheinlich dann wohl eher ein gutes Zeichen, oder?
Die sieht auch insgesamt etwas gesünder aus im Vergleich.



Boldi schrieb:


> Stecke einen Zollstock in die Öffnung und messe wie tief du reinkommst. Wiederhole das in 14 Tagen, hast Du eine Differenz, schiebt die Palme gesundes Gewebe nach und sie lebt !!!!


Vielen Dank für den Tipp und Deiner Hilfe! 
Der Zollstock sagt rund 25cm, ich werde jetzt mal warten ob sich noch was tut in den nächsten Tagen...
Wenn nicht, geht es auf zum Palmenmann...


----------



## Dodi (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Marc,

Ich denke, für neue Palmen ist jetzt April/Mai die beste Einpflanzzeit! - Du hättest Deine beiden wohl auch nicht mehr im Herbst einpflanzen sollen:



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> von mir noch der Hinweis... lass es sein, die fortunai jetzt noch einzupflanzen. Es ist zu spät. Dafür nächstes Frühjahr rechtzeitig. Natürlich könnte es gut gehen.. aber Risiko ist immer dabei.
> 
> Dodi und ich kultivieren nunmehr seit fast 30 Jahren Palmen etc. und wir haben genug Lehrgeld bezahlt.







> Könnt Ihr da noch irgendein Grünzeugs empfehlen?


 
Ja, wie wäre es mit __ Kamelien? Ich liebe sie, sind __ immergrün und im Frühling ein toller Farbtupfer.
Schau mal hier ins Lexikon, da findest Du einige Beispiele von Kamelien, die wir selbst im Garten haben.

Hier nochmal einige Fotos von einigen derzeit blühenden:
    

Ist doch ein Traum, oder? - Brauchen aber auch einige Zeit, bis sie diese Größe erhalten haben. Diese großen stehen bei uns ca. 1998 im Garten.
Interessant wäre für Dich evtl. diese Seite.

Viel Spaß beim Informieren über die Kamelien und ich denke, wenn Du beim Palmenmann bist, wirst Du bestimmt schöne neue Trachys bekommen, die Dir über den Schmerz der "alten" hinweg helfen.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> Ich denke, für neue Palmen ist jetzt April/Mai die beste Einpflanzzeit! - Du hättest Deine beiden wohl auch nicht mehr im Herbst einpflanzen sollen:


Ich hatte mich auf die Aussage von meinem Gärtner verlassen.
Hätte ich mal besser auf Euch gehört. 
Wegen den __ Kamelien schau ich mal...
Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Dodi (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Marc,

tja, aus Schaden wird man klug.

Dein Gärtner kennt sich wahrsch. nicht so sehr mit Palmen aus - wir haben ja mittlerweile viel Erfahrung und ebensoviel Lehrgeld zahlen müssen...

Ja, schau mal mit den __ Kamelien, gern geschehen mit dem Tipp!


----------



## Boldi (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Nabend,

also Dodi, das kannst Du doch besser !!!!

Neben __ Kamelien  gibt es eine unzählige Art von  Palmen/Yuccas/liliengeeächsen usw, die Ihr alle im Garten habt, die Du auch empfehlen könntest !!!!!!!!
Oder muß ich und Bilder aus "meinen Garten" zeigen ???


----------



## CityCobra (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Update:

Erfreuliche News - 

Mein Vater hatte heute mit dem Galabauer gesprochen, der auch meinen Garten umgestaltet hatte.
Bei der Gelegenheit sprach mein Vater ihn darauf an, dass einige Pflanzen nach dem strengen Winter nicht mehr ganz gesund aussehen, oder sogar völlig hinüber sind.
Der Gala-Bauer war sehr freundlich, und erklärte sich nun bereit mir diese Pflanzen kostenlos auszutauschen, und will in den nächsten Tagen vorbei kommen.
Auch die kleinere meiner beiden Palmen will er mir austauschen, obwohl diese nicht von ihm stammte. 
Jetzt habe ich eine Sorge weniger.
So ganz billig sind die Pflanzen ja nicht gerade, speziell auch die Hanfpalmen.
Die größere meiner beiden Palmen macht einen etwas gesünderen Eindruck, das "Schwert" in der Mitte lässt sich nicht herausziehen wie bei der 2. Palme.
Ich sehe zwar noch nicht ob was Grünes nach wächst, aber eigentlich sollte es nicht mehr lange dauern, oder?


----------



## Dodi (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

 Marc,

das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten! 

Vor allem, dass Du dieses Jahr in der Lage bist, die Palmen im Frühjahr einpflanzen zu können!

Da bin ich schon gespannt, wie die Palmen aussehen.
Machst Du von den neuen Bilder?


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Moin,

...nochmal zum Thema Palmen im Garten... !!

Da jetzt viele wieder welche kaufen wollen:

Kauft keine billigen baumarkt- ebay oder sonstige Sonderangebots- Palmen.
Kauft keine Streichhölzer, sondern nur welche mit wirklich "dickem" Stamm.
Kauft keine zu kleinen Pflanzen, die überleben unsere Winter noch nicht.
Palmen mit unverhältnismäßig riesigen Wedeln sind vorgezogene Treibhauspflanzen, die bei den ersten Frösten den Löffel abgeben.

So etwas ist alles nur rausgeworfenes Geld.

Eine Trachy sollte allermindestens 1,2 m. hoch sein, damit sie eine Chance hat, die Winter zu überleben... sollte jedoch besser noch viel größer sein.

Sogenannte "Schnäppchen" sind nahezu immer nach dem ersten Winter kaputt.... und mehrere solche Schnäppchen hintereinander gekauft wären auch eine einzelne "vernünftige" Pflanze gewesen.

Zur Verdeutlichung paar aktuelle Fotos:

   

   


Obige mittelgroße Trachy ist männlich u. hat wieder 6 Blütenstände angesetzt. Die Blütenstände waren schon im Dezember sichtbar. Sie hat ohne jeglichen Winterschutz überwintert, genauso wie die davor gepflanzte kleine Trachy, die erhebliche Winterschäden hat (eben eine "kleine" Trachy, die allerdings auch schon 2 Jahre dort steht und im Vorwinter keine Schäden hatte)

Unsere T wagnerianus hat auch Blüten angesetzt. Die große Trachy, etwa 3,5-4 m. vor dem Haus, welche allerdings weiblich ist, zeigt noch keine Blütenansätze. Die kommen immer später.


----------



## CityCobra (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

@Jo:
Vielen Dank für die Tipps zum Palmenkauf! 

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage:

Da meine Palmen zur Zeit immer noch nicht viel besser aussehen, kann man einen speziellen Dünger etc. verwenden um den Palmen auf die Sprünge zu helfen?
Mein Vater meinte ich sollte es mal mit etwas *Blaukorn* versuchen, allerdings bin ich da etwas verunsichert, denn mit Google-Suche kommen dazu unterschiedliche Empfehlungen. 

Mein Gala-Bauer war bis jetzt noch nicht da um die Pflanzen zu tauschen die den Winter nicht überlebt haben.
Ich denke der wird sich aber in den nächsten Tagen bei mir blicken lassen.
Werde evtl. mal später mit dem Zollstock nochmal nachmessen ob im Stamm der kleineren Palme von innen was nach wächst.
Allerdings habe ich da wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi,

@Marc: Ich würde erstmal nichts machen. Mit Blaukorn bringst Du die Palmen auch nicht dazu wieder mit wachsen anzufangen (obwohl ein bißchen nicht schaden würde).
Zuviel Dünger kann jedoch auch schädlich sein.. !

In Deinem Fall würde ich noch etwa 1 Monat warten; wenn sich dann nichts tut... dann wars das eben...leider.
Kauf Dir dann nochmal eine richtige Palme, wie ich oben beschrieben habe, dann ersparst Du Dir das Lehrgeld (was ich ja auch schon bezahlt habe). :beeten


----------



## hoffisoft (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

hei

das sind meine
ca 25 jahre
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9869/32pict0840.jpg

ca im 2 jahr meine selbst zucht.
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/656/pict1472q.jpg

gruß


----------



## CityCobra (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Update:

Vor ein paar Tagen war der Gala-Bauer bei uns im Garten, und hat mir alle Pflanzen die den strengen Winter nicht überlebt hatten auf "Kulanz" ausgetauscht, auch die beiden Palmen. 
Jetzt sieht es in unserem Garten plötzlich wieder ganz anders aus - Ein völlig anderes Bild! 
Ich werde mal in den nächsten Tagen neue Bilder online stellen.
Vor dem nächsten Winter werde ich sie aber versuchen besser zu schützen, jetzt wo ich vorgewarnt bin.
Obwohl der letzte Winter nicht normal war, wir hatten bis ca. 18 Grad Minus.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hi Marc,

Ich sach nur 

Respekt vor so nem Galabauer  !!


----------



## CityCobra (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hier ein paar Bilder der neuen Palmen:


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Frage:

Kennt jemand den Palmen u. Grünpflanzendünger von ALDI (Nord) bzw. hat damit Erfahrungen?
Auf dem Etikett steht "*Greenworld Spezialdünger Palmen & Grünpflanzen*" mit 500ml Inhalt.
Hersteller ist die Firma ASB-Grünland Helmut Aurenz GmbH.
Auf der Rückseite findet man folgende Infos:
"Sofort wirksam, mit speziell auf Palmen, Farnen und anderen Grünpflanzen abgestimmten Nährstoffverhältnis."
Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich diesen zufällig beim Einkauf entdeckt, und mir zwei Flaschen gekauft.
Laut Anleitung soll soll die Dosierung/Anwendung folgendermaßen erfolgen:
Von März bis Oktober 1 x Wöchentlich eine halbe Dosierkappe auf 5 Liter Wasser.
Während der Wintermonate einmal Monatlich düngen.

Bringt der Einsatz solcher Produkte überhaupt was, oder kann man sich das Geld sparen? 

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Palmen-Freunde! 

Da der nächste Winter vor der Tür steht, und ich diesmal rechtzeitig reagieren will um meine Palmen winterfest zu machen, 
die Frage wie man diese am sichersten Überwintern kann?

Ich habe gerade nochmal den gesamten Thread überflogen, aber ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Sollte man den Stamm umwickeln, z.B. mit Jute etc., oder ist dies nicht notwendig oder sinnvoll?

2. Blätter zusammenbinden ist klar, aber anschließend auch abdecken und womit? 
Nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe, würde sich KEINE Folie empfehlen aufgrund Bildung von Staunässe, Schimmel etc.
Wenn ich aber ein luftdurchlässiges Vlies etc. verwende, kommt aber nicht mehr viel Licht an die Blätter, oder benötigen diese im Winter kaum Sonne/Licht?

3. Ist es möglich das die Blätter den Winter mit grünen Blättern überstehen, damit es nach dem Auspacken im Frühjahr ein nicht ganz so jämmerliches Bild gibt, und wie erreicht man dies?

4. Was eignet sich am besten um die Palme im Wurzelbereich vor Frost und Erfrierungen zu schützen?
Reicht da etwas Laub überdeckt mit ein wenig Erde, oder verwendet man da besser Rindenmulch oder was Ähnliches?

5. Sollen die Palmen auch ab und zu im Winter gegossen werden?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## goldfisch (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,

vermutlich sprichst du von Deiner  Trachycarpus fortunei. Da sie neu gepflanzt wurde, würde ich auch vorsichtshalber Winterschutz vorsehen.
Aber nicht einpacken, das wäre mir zu stressig, da Du die Palme vor jeden starken Frost einpacen musst, unddanach wieder aus. Am besten Du baust ein Foliengewächshaus auf. für alle Fälle Heizung in Form einer starken Glühlampe oder Frostwächter bereitlegen und sonst den Boden mulchen. 
Das Giesen darfst Du nicht vergessen. Bei einer schon lange eingewachsen Palme würde ich normalerweise ausser mulchen gar nichts tun. 

Bis zu diesem Winter bin ich auch 4 Jahre so verfahren. Als der Frost kam habe ich über die grossen Palmen Dachlatten und Planen gestellt. Die kleinen haben Eimer bekommen. Totalen Blattverlust hatte ich bei -19 trotzdem Leider hat es meine frischgepflanzte Jubea nicht überstanden. Eine grosse Trachycarpus habe ich nach kurzen Austrieb doch verloren.

Folienzelte habe ich für diesen Winter eingelagert, werde sie aber erst wenn Bedarf aufbauen.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Boldi (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Marc,

im Auspflanzjahr, also noch nicht etabliert, gibts ein paar Grundregeln.
Ab Ende November ca 15-20 cm den Wurzelbereich mulchen, wegen Schneelast Wedel zusammenbinden, ab -10 bis-12 °  die Wedel gegen Strahlungkälte schützen (z.B. Bigbag oder Vlies). Ab -15° dann z.B. einen Lichterschlauch mit in die Krone hängen. Ich mache das bei meinen 10 Hanfpalmen seit 2004 so und alle leben noch und erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit
Ein Foliengewächshaus brauchen Hanfpalmen nicht, die sind robust genug !!!


----------



## CityCobra (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Servus!

Ich hatte heute ein Angebot von einem örtlichen Gartenfachmarkt im Briefkasten, und darunter war auch ein Schutzvlies 1,5 x 5 Mtr. für 5,99 €.
Bin dann direkt dort hin gefahren um mir eins zu kaufen.
Der Verkäufer meinte das würde ausreichen um meine Palmen vor Frost und extremer Kälte zu schützen, so das diese heil und unbeschädigt durch den Winter kommen.
Dieses Vlies soll Luft- und lichtdurchlässig sein.
Noch haben wir zwar kein Frost, ist aber trotzdem ein besseres Gefühl wenn man entsprechende Dinge zu hause bereit liegen hat, um schnell reagieren zu können.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Alter Sack (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Hmm, bei den Berichten und Bildern bekommt man als Neueinsteiger ja wirklich
Angst um seine Palme .

Wir haben unsere Hanfpalme Anfang August eingepflanzt, ich hoffe mal nicht, dass
das zu spät war.

Jedenfalls ist sie jetzt nach den ersten Minusgraden hoffentlich gut verpackt,
da mir der Schnee die grössten Sorgen bereitet hat, hat Sie auch noch ein
Häuschen bekommen.

Ein paar Fotos nach dem Einpflanzen und jetzt mit Winterschutz habe ich
mal angehängt:

     

LG
Uwe


----------



## CityCobra (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



Alter Sack schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist sie jetzt nach den ersten Minusgraden hoffentlich gut verpackt,
> da mir der Schnee die größten Sorgen bereitet hat, hat Sie auch noch ein
> Häuschen bekommen.
> 
> ...


Das ist ja cool! 
So etwas suche ich auch, was kostet so ein Schutz und wo bekommt man das möglichst gut und günstig? 
Langsam werde ich nervös vor dem bevorstehenden Wintereinbruch.


----------



## Alter Sack (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



CityCobra schrieb:


> So etwas suche ich auch, was kostet so ein Schutz und wo bekommt man das möglichst gut und günstig?


Das Gewächshaus gibt es hier, war wirklich schnell aufgebaut und macht auch
einen recht stabilen Eindruck, sofern man nicht eine meterhohe Schneedecke
auf dem Dach stehen lässt .

Wenn man bedenkt was die Folie schon kosten würde, geht der Preis eigentlich
in Ordnung (69,5Euronen, Versand ist kostenlos).

Zur Belüftung ist ein Fenster drin, eine Tür hat das Teil natürlich auch.

LG
Uwe


----------



## CityCobra (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



Alter Sack schrieb:


> Das Gewächshaus gibt es hier, war wirklich schnell aufgebaut und macht auch
> einen recht stabilen Eindruck, sofern man nicht eine meterhohe Schneedecke
> auf dem Dach stehen lässt .
> 
> ...


Servus Uwe!

Also der Preis stört mich nicht, nur mit den Abmessungen 1,95 m x 2,24 m komme ich nicht zurecht. 
Das Ding ist für meine Zwecke/Palmen ein ganzes Stück zu breit.
So groß sind meine beiden Palmen noch nicht, und an den Stellen wo sie stehen lässt sich dieses Folien-Gewächshaus nicht unterbringen, sonst steht es entweder halb über dem Teich oder meinen Wegen.
Gibt es so etwas auch eine Nummer kleiner und wo?
Ansonsten werde ich mir selber eine Lösung einfallen lassen und etwas passendes basteln.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Alter Sack (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich mir selber eine Lösung einfallen lassen und etwas passendes basteln.


Hatte ich auch erst überlegt und habe lange gesucht, bis ich dann doch was
passendes gefunden habe (eBay, Google ...).

BTW: 2,24m ist die Höhe, da hast Du doch Platz genug .

LG
Uwe


----------



## CityCobra (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*



Alter Sack schrieb:


> BTW: 2,24m ist die Höhe, da hast Du doch Platz genug .


Wegen der Höhe mache ich mir ja keine Sorgen, aber das Ding ist entschieden zu breit.


----------



## CityCobra (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Palmen*

Ich habe nun eine Lösung zum Schutz für meine Palmen gefunden -
Von einem Bekannten habe ich zwei Vliestaschen in der Größe XXL geschenkt bekommen, hier mal ein Link zum besseren Verständnis:

Pflanzensäcke XXL

Ich werde aber noch zusätzlich als Schutz vor Frost auf den Boden Laub, Mulch etc. legen.
Die Blätter binde ich vorher noch zusammen, bevor die Taschen über die Palmen kommen.
Zum Glück soll es in den nächsten Tagen aber noch relativ warm bleiben, und Frost ist erstmal nicht in Sicht.
Somit habe ich noch etwas Zeit um den Garten winterfest zu machen.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## wollewer (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Zusammen und ein frohes neues Jahr

Wie sieht es bei euch mit euren Palmen aus?
Meine mit Flies geschüzten Palmen bekommen braune Spitzen an den Wedeln.
Da bei uns in Köln die Temperatur noch weiter fallen soll, habe ich meine beiden am Stamm mit Noppenfolie umwickelt und hoffe das sie den Winter so überleben.:beten
Achja der Boden wurde mit Mulch noch bedeckt.
Da der Boden gut durchgefroren ist habe ich Angst das die Wurzeln großen Schaden nehmen können.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Vera44 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo !

Meine Trachy spinnt! Trotz der Kälte treibt sie weiter. Sie hat 4 neue Blätter bekommen. 2 davon gehen nun auf. Ich habe sie auf der Terrasse stehen. Der Topf ist mit Luftpolsterfolie geschützt und dann habe ich im ganzen noch ein Vlies bis zum Stammende ( Blätteransatz) angebracht. Die Blattspitzen der alten Blätter sind auch braun geworden. Ich gebe alle 2 Wochen etwas lauwarmes Wasser. 
Aber wieso wächst sie bei diesen Temperaturen weiter?


----------



## wollewer (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Palmen*

hallo 

habe bei ebay einen händler entdeckt bei dem man eine 2,50 meter hohe trachy für ca 25 euro
ersteigern kann, die versandkosten innerhalb deutschland belaufen sich auf 69 euro.
ob die trachys von guter qualität sind sei dahin gestellt.
werde mir bestimmt im frühling eine zulegen und werde meine erfahrungen mit der trachy gerne weitergeben

gruß wolle


----------



## CityCobra (1. März 2011)

*AW: Palmen*

Kann man eigentlich seine Hanfpalmen schon jetzt von dem Winterschutz befreien, oder sollte man noch ein paar Tage damit warten?
Mein Vater hat seine Palmen schon vor 14 Tagen von dem Schutz befreit, ich bin mir aber noch etwas unschlüssig.
Oder wäre es für die Palmen evtl. sogar förderlich den Winterschutz schon jetzt zu entfernen?


----------



## Roland (1. März 2011)

*AW: Palmen*

Wenn dein Winterschutz Löcher zur Durchlüftung hat, würde ich sie noch 14 Tage zugeddeckt lassen. So oder so sollte man bei Nachtfrösten und Schnee immer wieder das Herz der Palme abdecken, sonst erfriert sie , wie bei mir geschehen.


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Palmen*

Meine beiden Palmen haben den Winter zum Glück den Winter überlebt, und treiben inzwischen schon kräftig aus. 
Hat jemand eine Info wie viel cm eine Hanfpalme pro Jahr ca. wächst?


----------



## Roland (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo CC,

wenn die Palme gut gewurzelt hat, 10-20 cm im Jahr, wenn die Palme schon einen Stammansatz hat, ansonsten dauert es länger mit dem Wachsen!


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Palmen*



Roland schrieb:


> wenn die Palme gut gewurzelt hat, 10-20 cm im Jahr


Keine Ahnung, ich möchte sie nicht ausbuddeln um das zu überprüfen. 
Die Palmen wurden vor ca. 2 Jahren von meinem Galabauer eingepflanzt.
Ich habe mir mal vor längerer Zeit bei ALDI Palmendünger gekauft, den ich aber bisher sehr selten eingesetzt habe.
Bringt das Zeug überhaupt was, oder reicht auch normales Gießen mit Wasser aus?


----------



## Winnie62 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Palmen*

Hiho

ich klinke mich hier mal ein:

So wie ich gelesen habe, hab ich mit meiner Minipalme wohl über den Winter alles falsch gemacht was geht (zu klein, zu spät raus, zu spät eingepackt)

Die Blätter haben auch alle nen ordentlichen Schaden. Sie sehen zwar noch nicht soo wild aus wie einige andere hier, sind aber deutlich auf dem Weg von grün nach braun/grau.

Nun ist es aber so, das die Kleine seitdem es wärmer geworden ist, ausgetrieben hat wie blöde, man konnte fast zusehen dabei. Allerdings auch alles braun. Im Moment ist Stillstand, scheint zu kalt zu sein.

Heute habe ich mal vorsichtig am mittleren Neublatt (ich glaube das Herz) gezupft, wie hier empfohlen und...es saß locker. Was nun? Ausgraben und weg oder nochmal warten was passiert?

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Jürgen E (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Winnie

letztes Jahr ist bei einer meiner Hanfpalmen auch der Mitteltrieb abgestorben.
Ende juni kam er dann wieder grün zum Vorschein und wuchs kräftig.
Leider hat diese Palme den letzten Winter wieder nicht schadlos überstanden.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Palmen*

Moin,

meine Trachycarpus fortunei, (4-jährige Sämlinge), die ich im GWH (nicht geheizt!) überwintert habe, sind alle kaputtgegangen...evtl hatte ich sie zu trocken gehalten.
Das war echt sehr ärgerlich, gut dass ich einen Topf zur Sicherheit ins Haus hatte!


----------



## Winnie62 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Palmen*

Hiho

sodale, der Palmemann hat n nettes Angebot, fortunei 80-100 cm hoch für 15 Euro. Ich werde es dann so machen, das ich die neue ins Beet pflanze und die halbtote kommt dann in den Topf, mal schauen obs was wird.

Wenn das nicht klappt gibts nextes Jahr ne *große*.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Palmen*

Palmenmann? In E**y? Oder wo?


----------



## Winnie62 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Palmen*

Neiiiiinnnnnnnn

der gute:

http://shop.palmenmann.de/index.php/cat/c7_Palmen-winterhart.html


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Palmen*


----------



## CityCobra (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen*

Ich mache mir Sorgen um meine beiden Hanfpalmen.
Noch rechtzeitig vor der starken Frostperiode habe ich die Palmen winterfest gemacht.
Vlies um den Stamm gewickelt, die Blätter zusammen gebunden, und darüber einen Stoffsack.
Als ich den Winterschutz wieder entfernte, sahen die Palmen nicht gerade gesund aus.
Aktuell sind noch keine frischen neuen Triebe zu sehen, so langsam werde ich etwas nervös.
Eigentlich sagt man den Hanfpalmen ja eine hohe Winterhärte voraus, aber daran habe ich so meine Zweifel.
Wie sieht es mit Euren Palmen aus, haben sie den letzten Winter unbeschadet überstanden?


----------



## Vera44 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo, ich auch.

Meine Palme, Trachy, hat schon mehrere Jahre auf der Terrasse überwintert. Im Herbst kam noch ne 2. dazu. Die beiden waren den ganzen Winter über grün. Ich hatte nur wie immer den Kübel geschützt. Sie standen ja überdacht mit Windschutz. Nachdem es im April erst mal so extrem warm war und dann wieder kalt sind die Blätter braun geworden. So hat noch keine nach dem Winter ausgesehen. Leider hat sich bis jetzt auch noch nichts geändert.


----------



## Vera44 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo!

Hier mal Bilder von den "Trauerweiden" Ich könnte
Sogar das Glanzmispelstämmchen hat es erwischt.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Palmenfreunde,

Palmensterben durch roten Rüsselkäfer ist ein sehr trauriges Thema für jeden Palmenfreund.

Leider ist nun auch Griechenland vom Palmensterben durch den Palmenrüssler (Rhynchophorus ferrugineus) betroffen, genauer gesagt auch  die Insel Paros und damit meine eigenen Palmen, wie ich gestern durch einen Telefonanruf erfahren habe. 

Begutachtet hat meine Palmen ein „Fachmann“, ob von einer Pflanzenschutzbehörde oder selbsternannt (wie häufig in Griechenland) weiß ich noch nicht und auch nicht, ob es in Griechenland eine Meldepflicht für befallene Palmen gibt. In Deutschland gibt es sie, wie ich im Internet gelesen habe, denn dieser gefährliche Schädling aus Asien breitet sich mit rasanter Geschwindigkeit aus. 

Da es auch hier im Forum Palmenliebhaber gibt, hoffe ich, dass sich vielleicht schon jemand mit diesem  Thema  beschäftigt hat und vielleicht mehr darüber weiß als ich bisher im Internet erfahren habe, wo zur Bekämpfung des Palmenrüsslers häufig heftige, chemische Gifte in großer Menge  empfohlen werden, die ich keinesfalls einsetzen möchte.

Als biologische Mittel gegen diesen gefürchteten Schädling habe ich  Nematoden und den Pilz Beauveria bassiana gefunden. Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch mehr darüber? Ich wäre für jede Information dankbar.

Als ich  Paros Anfang November verlassen habe, konnte ich noch keine Anzeichen eines Befalls erkennen und hatte auch noch keine Ahnung von einer Gefährdung meiner Palmen. Inzwischen habe ich unzählige Bilder von verwüsteten Palmen im Internet gesehen, ihr Anblick ist einfach nur schrecklich.

Leider ist bei mir auch die große Palme am Teich betroffen. Die Chancen sie zu retten liegen auch bei sofortiger Behandlung nur bei 50%. Ohne Behandlung werde ich mit Sicherheit im Frühling nur mehr ein Stück vom zerfressenen Stamm vorfinden, sagt der Gutachter. Es sind mehrere Palmen bei mir betroffen, die auch behandelt oder restlos entfernt und verbrannt werden müssten, aber ganz besonders würde mich der Verlust der großen Palme am Teich treffen. 

Und so (gesund?) sah sie im Herbst noch aus:



            



 



Traurig, aber mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Palmen*

hallo Elfriede,
in der Tat wäre das ein Jammer, wenn diese schön gewachsene Palme
einem so ollen __ Käfer zum Opfer fiele.
Ich hoffe, daß Dir "der Kampf gegen den Rüssler" gelingt und Du sie retten kannst.
Einen schönen 4. Advent!


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Palmen*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

ja, das hoffe ich auch und danke dir für deine Wünsche.

Frohe Weihnachten aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------

